# European Accident Report Form



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is there such a thing as a "universal" multi language Accident Report Form?

Thankfully I've had no need for such a thing so far but in the event of an accident I would find it difficult to "take down everyone's particulars" in Spanish/Italian/German etc in sufficient detail to satisfy my insurance company. 
I know I can probably get some guidance from my insurers but I just wondered if there's a "one size fits all" form already out there somewhere.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Is there such a thing as a "universal" multi language Accident Report Form?
> 
> Thankfully I've had no need for such a thing so far but in the event of an accident I would find it difficult to "take down everyone's particulars" in Spanish/Italian/German etc in sufficient detail to satisfy my insurance company.
> I know I can probably get some guidance from my insurers but I just wondered if there's a "one size fits all" form already out there somewhere.


Tony,

See http://www.skovgaard-europe.com/euraccix.htm

http://www.franglo.com/classifieds/page-345.html

If you would like a copy PM me a snail mail address and I'll post one.

They are also available from your insurers

Don


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

On that note of taking details, I always carry a disposable camera just to take pictures at the scene, hope that helps.


regards Ken


----------

